# SR20DET Problems



## Camry343 (Nov 23, 2002)

I have a 91 SE-R that I just transplanted a 97 Avenir Engine. It starts fine but just won't idle. The injectors were a little frozen and I had to tap the housing to wake them up. However my initial problem still exists. Car revs fine and strong, but close to idle rpm it sounds like it's missing. I just installed colder NGK platinum plugs, but it still won't hold an idle on its own. If anyone has any useful information. PLEASE HELP ME!! My frustration level is rising.


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

Is your blow off valve blowing into the atmosphere,becuase if it is the car will run like crap or wont idle,you may have to plumb it back into the the air filter housing 5 inches behind the mass airflow sensor...


----------



## RED_DET (Jan 5, 2003)

If your car won't idle you have a few problem areas that need to be checked. First check to make sure your MAF is grounded properly to the block. Check the voltage and it should be less than .009v. If not it needs to be regrounded. If your MAF checks out, check your TPS voltage. With Key On Engine Off(KOEO), voltage should read between .44 - .55. If not, it needs to be adjusted. There are two small screws that hold it on, just loosen them(don't take them completely off) and turn the TPS one way or the other till you get the right voltage. At Wide Open Throttle, the TPS voltage should be 4v. If all that checks out, then you probably have a vacuum leak. Are you running a vac/boost gauge? If so what is your vacuum reading at idle? Your vacuum should read between 16-20in vacuum.

You can also search on se-r.net for instructions on exactly how to check the voltages for MAF and TPS. Good Luck.


----------



## Camry343 (Nov 23, 2002)

I have a Hotshot intercooler kit installed on it so I DO have a recirculation valve going back into the intake. I did get the car to run a little yesterday. I found one bad spark wire so, I replaced them all with a set of NGK wires. I started it and it idled around 850 but it wasn't smooth. I drove it twice around the block. Boost was strong from 1500 onward but it began to backfire and I couldn't get it to idle again. I do know for sure that my TPS voltage is good, but I will recheck the MAF ground and voltage. Thanks for the tips guys. If you have any more feel free to lend a hand.


----------



## Camry343 (Nov 23, 2002)

Hey guys, thanx for all your help and suggestions. I've finally found my problem. My injectors were leaking, BAD too. They kept on fouling out my plugs. So now I'm in the search for new ones.


----------

